# how much should my cat weigh



## calico30 (Jun 14, 2004)

My cat is about 7 months old. It seems like he has put on abit of weight rather quickly. I was away for a few weeks and noticed it when i got back. He weights about 9 lbs. What is a normal weight for a cat that age?

thanks


----------



## Kittys Mom (May 7, 2004)

They gain weight pretty quickly...Thomas shot up to 12 lbs before he reached a year!

Here's another thread on this same topic:
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t ... ght=weight

Here's my comments from that thread:


> I don't think there is an idea weight for cats. Just like people...it depends on there bone structure, height, etc. Kitty is 12.4 lbs and is BIG. She has a big saggy belly and is a slow mover. Thomas is 12.2 lbs and is almost perfect. He's just starting to get a little belly (vet says more excersize is in order).
> 
> You can tell if your cat is overweight by looking at them. Just follow the guidelines laid out here, Kitty is about an 8 and Thomas is about a 6:
> 
> http://www.peteducation.com/article.cfm ... icleid=660


----------



## coaster (Dec 1, 2004)

& two more threads:

http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=13387
http://www.catforum.com/viewtopic.php?t=12851


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

my kitten is 5 months old and is about 5 pounds. my 9 year old cat is 12 pounds. it depends on the cats genetics too. there are some cats that are only 5 pounds at full size, and others that are 20 pounds at full size and NOT overweight.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I agree with Celeste, however it is very rare that a typical dsh/dlh cat weighs 20 lbs and is not overweight. I'm not saying it's NOT possible, but it's rare. Most cats that reach 20lbs ARE overweight.


----------



## Celeste_Eden (Jan 18, 2005)

on another forum, this guy had a stray that he took in that weighed 19 pounds. i saw a pic of the cat and he was just a HUGE cat. he was a short hair, and he was NOT fat. he was about right, maybe with a TINY bit of flab on his tummy, but not too much. he was just a gigantic cat.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I believe you. It's just not that common for a 20lbs domestic short/long hair cat to be within it's healthy weight range. I just don't want folks to read this and think, oh, okay, 20lbs is fine - for most cats - not all - it's not fine.


----------



## Padunk (Oct 20, 2003)

Yep, cats come in all sizes. My girls are 8 and 9lbs, pretty petite. My parents have a DSH that's in the 20lb range and he is just a wall of solid muscle.

The chart that Kitty's Mom posted really helps.


----------



## AddFran (Jul 10, 2004)

I didn't even notice that chart. That's great, it's just like the one they have at the vets office.


----------

